# Crop not emptying overnight!



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi. My little runt baby is doing better, stronger, but I woke up this morning and went to check on him and his crop did not empty overnight. I fed him lastnight around 8:30pm and this morning it is around 6:30am and he still has a pea sized amount of formula in his crop. How do I get his crop to completely empty? I dont want sour crop.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How much was he fed last night, and what was the thickness of the formula? Has the weight stayed the same?

Mix up the Spice Remedy in this article and start adding to the formula at each feeding: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I weighed him last night and he was 43g. this morning he was 42g, which is not good.. I did overfeed him last night, about double what he is supposed to get. I mixed just a tad ACV in his food this morning to see if that will help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...it was the overfeeding that most likely caused the slower crop emptying. It was too much for the digestive system, and the body was working to digest and this would also contribute to the weight loss. With this little one you *have to* strictly adher to 10% per feeding.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, I accidentally overfed him before I read your post about the 10% body weight. I gave him the 10% this morning and will continue to only give him the 10% and we will see how he does. I really appreciate your help .. I could not do this without you


----------

